# Poljot Strela - Good First Russian ?



## sconie (Apr 18, 2006)

I have been lurking around for a while and I am now in the market for my first Russian watch, I have a whole pile of Seiko auto's and like most here I find watches hard to resist, I like the look of the Poljot Strela as it is clean and uncluttered looking, would this make a good first buy or have you any other ideas.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Dress, workplace or knocking about? There's a mechanical Russian for every occasion.

Nice slim line 23 jewel model (Luch,Poljot,Sekonda, all the same inside) for office type workwear, Vostok Amphibia for leisure or rugged workwear and a nice Poljot Aviator or Strela for dressier occasions. Cap it all off with an open face Molnija pocket watch to stick in your coat pocket for those cold winter days when you're muffled up like an eskimo.

The whole lot for little more than you'd pay for a 'nice' quartz watch from a 'designer' label









Julian L


----------



## sconie (Apr 18, 2006)

Julian Latham said:


> Dress, workplace or knocking about? There's a mechanical Russian for every occasion.
> 
> Nice slim line 23 jewel model (Luch,Poljot,Sekonda, all the same inside) for office type workwear, Vostok Amphibia for leisure or rugged workwear and a nice Poljot Aviator or Strela for dressier occasions. Cap it all off with an open face Molnija pocket watch to stick in your coat pocket for those cold winter days when you're muffled up like an eskimo.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I use my Orange Monster as an everyday watch and my Samurai and Pepsi dial diver for work, so I thought a classy russian like the Strela as an evening wear watch, but ost likely I will end up filling another drawer (LOL) I have seen the Strelas going for around the Â£125 mark on the sales forum, so I will keep my eyes oper for one cropping up as I can't yet post in the wanted forum.

I will research the others you mention as well though, as I just love watches.


----------

